
Reactant is a new native framework for iOS - warent
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/29/reactant-is-a-new-native-framework-for-ios-apps/
======
eberkund
Nice, maybe if we had more native frameworks of similar calibre to what we
have in the realm of web development we could start seeing more new
applications going back to native.

------
eridius
I'm confused. This says it's a Swift framework, but it also says you can live-
reload code. If you're live-reloading code, then it must be something like JS
and not Swift.

Edit: Ok I looked at Reactant itself, it does appear to have you writing
Swift. Is the article just wrong about live-reloading code, then? Is it really
just live-reloading UI elements while keeping the code the same?

~~~
ryanschneider
Looks like the live reload is just for the optional XML used to lay out your
components. So definitely not full live reload. Seems useful for styling
iteration but not so much for logic testing.

~~~
TadeasKriz
You are right, live reloading is just for the UI part. Swift doesn’t have the
same dynamism ObjC had, so we can’t simply swap the implementation. We’ve
tried Injection4Xcode (hope I got the name right), but it’s limited to ObjC
only (or @objc Swift classes).

~~~
tinus_hn
It’s also a great way to be banned from the App Store since it isn’t allowed
to change your app without Apple being able to review it first.

~~~
TadeasKriz
You can't change the binary, but you can change the app. But with Reactant, we
compile the XML files containing the UI into native Swift when building in
Release mode. We do that to remove any runtime overhead that would be added by
parsing the XML and going through it to create the UI/layout.

------
forkLding
Any current users that can review how using it feels like?

And whats the difference between this and RxSwift

